# Classic Fighters Easter Weekend



## nuuumannn (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Some images from the Classic Fighters airshow over Easter weekend. Held over three days; Friday evening twilight display and a full show on Saturday and Sunday, the event was a success for the organisers with over 30,000 attending over the three days. I went on Saturday only, so missed the Natter mock-up, which was on display on Sunday only and looked quite convincing from pictures I've seen. I work with the guy who organises the pyrotechnics and his pictures of it being blown up are quite spectacular!

Whilst there I met forum member gumbyk, who is part of the airshow committee, so missed the whole show while he had to work!

To begin with, I saw this L-29 at the main airport on the way into town the night before the show. Apparently the guys were offering joyrides.







The main entrance!






A few aircraft parked at the airfield on the morning of the show:

This D.H.60 is one of the oldest continually registered aircraft in New Zealand






Unfortunately the Courier didn't display, would have liked to have seen it do so. (Must add this to the Vietnam thread going at the moment)






Tigers, Aussie built Tiger Moth "Beyond Economic Repair"











"Can ya tell what it is yet?" Yeoman Cropmaster, rare beast; the only flying example in the world.











The Germans are always so welcoming...






The Tiger tank goes and the gun fires, but is largely built of fibreglass and wood, but looks convincing.






Next, the Great War.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 7, 2013)

ohhhh, more pics!! Did you and gumbyk get a piccie of youse?


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 7, 2013)

Because of Peter Jackson's interest in World War One aircraft, New Zealand is currently home to the largest collection of flying Great War aircraft, albeit accurate reproductions, in the world. Classic Fighters has always been renown for its Dr Is and this year they wheeled out the "Magnificent Seven" of Jasta I (again! Never thought I'd ever say that regarding a gaggle of Dr Is). Jackson's First World War repro concern, The Vintage Aviator also brought some toys again this year.

Triplanes:


























Former Blue Max D VII






The three Great Sopwith Scouts were represented at this year's show for the first time; Camel, Pup and Tripe (with an interloper D.H.5 in the background).
















This was the first year that a Pup made an appearance here; lovely to see. This is the first of two built by the Vintage Aviator and although there was a second Pup at the show - actually a Pfeifer-Sopwith Scout - it didn't fly.






Black Triplane of Naval Eight; Royal Naval Air Service.






Camel in the markings of New Zealander Capt Clive Collett, the first Camel ace.






More to come...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 7, 2013)

I love WWI crates!! Those Dr.Is must have been cool to see!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Chris, no, I didn't think to get a photo of Aaron and me, sorry. He was on his lunch break and we talked about the show - as you do. Nice guy. The Triplanes are pretty cool; the Great War sets are always worth watching since there's always a bit of re-anacting going on with pyros and a reproduction Great War tank as well.


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 8, 2013)

> Tigers, Aussie built Tiger Moth "Beyond Economic Repair"



Yeah, I wondered about the wisdom of buying into an aircraft with that registration! But, to date its been fairly reliable.



> Did you and gumbyk get a piccie of youse?



Unfortunately, not. Only got a brief chance to catch up, during my lunch break. Its amazing how little of the show I got to see this year. But I guess the pay-off is that I get to hang around these machines regularly.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2013)

Awesome pics man....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 8, 2013)

Very cool! Thanks for posting.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 8, 2013)

More Great War aircraft.

Nieuport repro ZK-NII in its Lafayette Escadrille markings didn't fly, which is a shame.






The unusual Airco D.H.5 repro looks ungainly on the ground since its rearward stagger is even more pronounced.






The Bristol Fighter is a favourite of mine and looked radiant in the afternoon sun. By comparison to its WW1 siblings, it's quite a big machine.





















Now, some Warbirds.

The theme of the show was The Yanks are Coming, which didn't really live up to expectations in my opinion, all things considered, such as the fact that only one aircraft debuting at the show this year was American and the big star was German (which also featured prominently on the airshow literature with the US flag in the background). Having been to US themed airshows in the past, the reality didn't live up to the vast possibilities that such a thing offers. Nevertheless, the show was still enjoyable regardless. Here are some US Warbirds to whet the appetite:

This beautiful Staggerwing was the very first of its type to be registered in Australia (note the rego) and was restored here in New Zealand. It flew back to Australia after the show.






T-6s or Haavaaards as they are called here.
















NZ's two airworthy P-40s attended.






This RAAF example wore shark's teeth and early type US roundels under its wings (see above picture) especially for the event.











Ex RNZAF P-40E actually wears the colours of P-11151, Chinese fighter pilot Xu Hua Jiang's (not an AVG aircraft as most people think, despite the Flying Tiger logo) P-40E, of which China received 27 in 1943.











This P-51D has been a part of the NZ warbird scene for many many years now and was one of the founding aircraft of New Zealand Warbirds. A guy I knew said that he has gotten tired of seeing the Mustang at airshows, since its been around for so long. I said to him that I simply don't agree. I'll never get tired of looking at it. 






ZK-TAF wore special nose art for the occasion.











Lastly for today, another surviving ex RNZAF bird, the Big Bent wing B*st*rd.


























Next, other countries' warbirds.


----------



## A4K (Apr 8, 2013)

Great photos Grant!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2013)

Excellent shots Grant!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 9, 2013)

Two thumbs up.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2013)

Great pics Grant. The guy who said he's tired of seeing the Mustang must be a pooftah - it's as bad as saying your'e tired of beer!
They did a good job on that Tiger and WW1 tank.


----------



## FalkeEins (Apr 9, 2013)

too true!

lovely pics, thanks for posting

it is slightly mind-boggling to think that 30,000 over three days is a good crowd...it must be heaven for aircraft enthusiasts


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Falke, well, this is little ole En Zed! The airshow is held at Omaka, which is in the north of the South Island, the largest population centre is 1 and a 1/2 hours drive away and is about 46,000. Airshows here are lucky to get 15 - 20,000 on one day. I remember going to shows in the UK and a typical Flying Legends at Duxford managed 50 - 100,000! Which is a staggering amount! When I lived in the UK, airshows were the second biggest spectator sport, second only to football.

Got more pics coming.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 9, 2013)

Some German Metal (Arrg! Rammstein!)

Although bassembled in France as a Nord 1002, this Bf 108 was originally constructed in Augsburg and is a genuine warbird, having served with the Luftwaffe in WW2 and was shot down at one stage.






Undoubted Star of the show was this FW 190 (see my close up pics of it elsewhere here), which flew only once each day in the company of its WW2 nemesis,two Spitfire Mk.IXs. Frank Parker, the Southern Hemisphere's only Fw 190 rated pilot had a wee trouble getting it on to the ground, bouncing a couple of times, which caused everyone to hold their breaths as he struggled to get the machine under control, Luckily he did. Both Claus Collings, the founder of the Flug Werk company that built the aircraft and Murray Miers, its owner were at the show; Collings recounting how he built it, starting with a non flying mock-up to settle the details, then built his first flying aircraft; this one, in fact. Interesting to hear.


























One of two Kubelwagens blatting round the airfield in the hands of the reanactors.






Some Brits. Bill and Robyn Reid's lovely Anson I made its Omaka debut this weekend, too and made a change from the fast stuff, although its engine noise rivalled the single-seaters in its din.
















Spitfire IXs; a classic shape.


























Two Yak-3s carried out a tail chase and were one of the best flying displays of the day.































Next, some other sights and sounds around the show of interest.


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 9, 2013)

> Although bassembled in France as a Nord 1002, this Bf 108 was originally constructed in Augsburg and is a genuine warbird, having served with the Luftwaffe in WW2 and was shot down at one stage.



I was talking to the owner after the show, and he told me that they had to recover one of the control surfaces, and when they removed the fabric, the original fabric was underneath it, bulletholes and all!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 10, 2013)

Fantastic pics, would truly love to see that Anson in person - beautiful.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 10, 2013)

The 190 is sweet but the Anson is quite simply superb. Love the colour scheme....much nicer than silver or yellow.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2013)

Man, they are super pics...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2013)

Great pics Grant. The Nord/'108 makes a very 'usable' warbird, handy for touring, and (relatively) inexpensive. Do you happen to know which unit that one was with?


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the comments, guys, much appreciated. Terry, not sure which unit the Bf 108 flew with, but it has probably flown more hours here in NZ than it did in the war. Its owner Colin Montgomery has used it as his personal transport for years, his family was based at the other end of the country from himself and at one stage he was making the trip back and forth every couple of weeks in the Messerschmitt.

The Anson is a real beauty; the standard of restoration is just extraordinary and is to be seen to be believed. Bill sourced as many original fittings as possible, down to bakelite switches, Aldis Lamps and other fittings for the interior. It wears the markings of the aircraft of New Zealander Pilot Officer Laurie Edwards of 206 Sqn Coastal Command, who was shot down two days after war was declared, by an He 115, which proceded to pick up survivors, including Edwards, who became the first RAF Officer POW of the war. What was remarkable was that Edwards attacked the He 115 armed only with the Anson's forward firing .303 and a .300 in the top turret!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 11, 2013)

It does look nice in those colours, though it would to great to see it in its original RAAF markings.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info Grant. If I was ever in a position to afford to own and run a warbird, I think the '108 would be ideal. That said, I'd still need help to get in and out of it, with this darned arthritis!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi Guys, the last lot of Classic Fighters images.

Its always impressive watching airliners do airshow routines and one of the most impressive is the RNZAF's 757, which regularly struts its stuff at venues around the world, including RIAT and Waddington in the UK.







With the RNZAF's NH-90 helicopter now in service, the good ole UH-1 is nearing the end of its life with the air force, but it is still entertaining to watch and will be missed at airshows (and operationally).











The RNZAF brought along an NH-90 for their display, its an impressive machine.






A battle rages in the sky above with Nanchangs sensible enough to remain on the ground since they regularly play the bad guys and the NZ Warbirds DC-3 in the foreground. This aircraft spent the entire airshow doing joy flights, which meant it didn't display, but was coming and going throughout the entire day.











A peculiar little machine that caught my eye in the Marlborough Aero Club hangar; it's a Penguin and was used for ground handling training, being powered and taxiable, with full movement of the controls available to the pilot. Just don't try and get airborne - they fly like a brick.






View from the Marlborough Aero Club hangar with former RNZAF A-4K in the foreground.






These guys kept the noise levels at a peak during a lull in the flying display. This guy overhauled this Britsol Hercules from a Bristol Freighter here at Omaka and frequently runs it. Makes a heck of a racket.






The Allison is even noisier. Very cool to see and hear.






This DHC-2 Beaver has been around on the NZ ag scene for many years, but is now working solely as a family hack and airshow performer.






Another long time stalwart of the NZ civil register is this pretty Fox Moth; one of, if not, the first commercial airliner in New Zealand. It has been modified with a blown canopy.






These big booted Pipers, a Vagabond and Super Cub, are becoming more frequent as their value for being able to get into inaccessible areas is immense. ZK-BOY did a quick display of short take-off and low speed handling whilst bouncing down the flight line.






For many years now, this F-27 has been operating out of nearby Woodbourne carrying the mail around the country after hours, so to see it flying in daylight is a rarity. In honour of the fact that light sleeping residents in Blenheim have had to put up with it departing at all hours, the aircraft put on a short display since its going to be retired soon. It is the last operating F-27 in New Zealand; NZ Post's other F-27s are being grounded and one has already been broken up. Its pilot, Tim Sullivan also flies one of the Fokker Dr Is, making him the only rated pilot on the oldest and youngest Fokker aircraft on the New Zealand register.






The Yaks aerobatic display team awaits its turn in the air.






This Australian built D.H.84 Dragon offered joy rides at the end of the day.






Finally, a couple of immaculate Tiger Moth ZK-SSA departing at the end of the day.











That's all folks. Thanks for the kind comments throughout and I hope you've all enjoyed my photographic coverage of the aircraft of Classic Fighters 2013.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 16, 2013)

Now That would have been worth the trip to NZ. great shots. thanks.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2013)

Good shots!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 18, 2013)

Fantastic shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## gumbyk (Apr 19, 2013)

> Its pilot, Tim Sullivan also flies one of the Fokker Dr Is, making him the only rated pilot on the oldest and youngest Fokker aircraft on the New Zealand register.



Jerry Chisum(sp?) was in the left seat, and also flies a lot of the WW1 stuff (including a number of Fokkers) I'm not too sure about the dr1 though. I do know he didn't fly one at the show.


----------



## A4K (Apr 20, 2013)

Great shots Grant! 

Why the mod to the DH 83? Isn't she the last, or one of the last airworthy examples extant?


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Evan, the Fox Moth is one of two airworthy in NZ at the moment, with a couple in the UK. I don't know why they put the new canopy on, it probably improves visibility though. Aaron, yeah, I heard Jerry Chisum's name being mentioned over the weekend but I'm not sure what he was flying.


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't think he was flying any of the TVAL stuff for the show (didn't see him at any of their briefings), but he was in the RH seat of the F27 for the display, and I believe he flew the DH60 at one stage.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 21, 2013)

I think the D.H.60's his anyway, isn't it? I guess you guys must be pleased with the result; all the local papers are trumpeting the success of the show and John was saying he got paid on time this time!


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 21, 2013)

nuuumannn said:


> I think the D.H.60's his anyway, isn't it? I guess you guys must be pleased with the result; all the local papers are trumpeting the success of the show and John was saying he got paid on time this time!



Yeah, its the aircraft that his wifes grandfather bought down from England I think, so there's a big family connection.

It all went very well. Plenty of pre-sales for the tickets, which helps pay the bills early! But, I was surprised with the amount of press we got this year, and all of it good. Even the coverage of our little 'incident' was well-balanced.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 22, 2013)

Good stuff and great to hear, Aaron. Looking forward to the next one. I might even talk to you about being of some use on the day closer to the time!


----------

